# Ruger 22



## stabow (Feb 17, 2017)

I had a rail put on my Ruger Mark ll and put my Ultra dot on hoping to get out and do some shooting this weekend. Need to find a holster for it also.


----------



## stabow (Feb 18, 2017)

A couple groups at 25 yards from the bench. Needs a little tweeking but it's a start.


----------



## jmoser (Feb 19, 2017)

In the meantime try a cordless drill holster from Home Depot etc.

I had a slabside MKII for a while, first bullseye gun and it was incredibly accurate.
Try some CCI std velocity ammo and see if your groups improve.  Should be fine for hunting at 25 yd, 40 gr bullet has some oomph.


----------



## stabow (Feb 19, 2017)

Jeff great idea on the drill holster .....


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 19, 2017)

I bought one of those bags like a camera bag and it holds assessories as well.


----------



## stabow (Feb 24, 2017)

Picked up a Dewalt drill holster today works great &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## tad1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Love Love Love my MkII.  They just plain out shoot, that might be the last gun I would part with!


----------



## stabow (Mar 5, 2017)

My DeWalt holster with bullet holder......-)


----------



## Offroadtek (Mar 6, 2017)

Fits a GP100 also. And my 22/45.


----------



## Buckhead (Mar 8, 2017)

I had a Ruger Mk II exactly like yours.  Experimented with various scopes and dots, eventually settled on J Point.  Extremely accurate, fun to hunt squirrels with.  Like many guns I have owned, traded it off for something else.  Wish I had kept that one.  Great idea on the drill holster.  Before I mounted the J Point, I always carried my Ruger in a fanny pack oriented to the front.


----------

